# 1/2 gallon suggetions



## dudewithfish (Apr 9, 2007)

i have a 1/2 gal in my room just wondering if their any fish i can put in it
i only plan on have one if possible if someone knows of a fish i can put in the tank let me know
i also plan on getting a 2.5 gal tank for my bedroom as well look for some suggestions on fish to get for that as well


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Not really. A half-gallon "tank" is really too small to keep anything in long-term. You could use it to hold your Betta while you cleaned out his 2 1/2 gallon tank, but it wouldn't be good to keep him in it for his whole life. It would be like making you live in a small bathroom. Could you live?---sure, if you had food, water, and light. But it wouldn't be much by way of quality of life, you wouldn't be very happy. Same with a fish. That being said, some people DO keep their Bettas in that size or smaller, but you have to very vigilant in keeping up the water quality, and you have to keep the temp up, too, and that's hard to do in such a small tank---they don't sell heaters for that size. More trouble than it's worth, IMO. No other fish could live in a small, unfiltered tank. 

You can keep ONE Betta in a 2 1/2 gallon tank, maybe with a snail or some ghost shrimp for company. Some Bettas will pick on their tiny tankmates, so be prepared for the ghost shrimp to be dinner. Or you could maybe keep 2 guppies or white clouds in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. Don't even think about a goldfish for that size tank---they can get to be a foot long.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How about some cherry shrimp?
AS willow said, a 1/2 gallon tank is not really big for any fish. But you could get away with keeping a few cherry shrimp and some plants in it if you wanted to. You'd have to be vigilant with cleaning (1/2 water change every day or every other day - no less), but cherry shrimp don't need heat (room temp is fine).

However, I think you'd be best off finding a 3 to 5 gallon tank. You can usually get them with small filters built into the hood (not a UG filter - but a water pump that pulls water up into the hood and pushes it over a filter cartridge - then back into the tank), and you'd be able to keep a few fish in it, such as:
One betta
2 or 3 cherry barbs, white cloud minnows, or endlers or guppies
2 scarlet badis


----------

